# Ok You guys!!!  Help me out!



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 25, 2005)

How on earth does one change the time on here!  It tells me that I was last on at 435 AM!!!  As if....I'm sure I was still sleeping.....what gives...help please....


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

tanis, click on "user cp" near the top, then click on "edit options" on the left, scroll down to the date and time options, and change the setting to your time zone.


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2005)

You can also click on Quick Links and then Edit Options and change it from there.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 25, 2005)

And this will work huh???  K goiin in....


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 25, 2005)

LIAR!!!  LMAO!!!  Cant get it!  Can't I just type in my time....ahhH!!!!  It just tdoesnt lik eme is all.....niether do my fingers..can you tell....k gonna shake brain fart out and try again....


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 25, 2005)

K now Im just an hour short....hmmmm....well I think I can add that much....wait a minute.....aint we supposed to spring ahead somewhere here soon Alix??/ Help me out...I think Im the one running on false timing....


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey, if all else fails you could set all the clocks in your house to match the time here!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 25, 2005)

You know Sush.....great idea but  not sure how everyone in my house would feel about that!!!  heheheh


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 25, 2005)

This is great I was having the same problem with time zones.

Problem is now fixed.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 25, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> K now Im just an hour short....hmmmm....well I think I can add that much....wait a minute.....aint we supposed to spring ahead somewhere here soon Alix??/ Help me out...I think Im the one running on false timing....


 
Okay ... try this:

Go back into the options setting and set your time zone .. then move your mouse off to the right and left click on the mouse so that the "Time Zone" option is no longer highlighed. Then, go the the Daylight Savings Time option and set it to ON - and again move off to the right and left-click your mouse to unhighlight it ... and then scroll down to the save settings button. 

I'm betting one of two things happened: you didn't put in the correct time zone _OR_ you have a scroll mouse and you scrolled it while the timezone was highlighted. 

It appears the DC server is set to GMT (which is now called UTC) time - the date and time in Greenwich, England. I "think" what you are seeing is an adjustment between GMT and your local time - based on your time zone setting. 

I don't know where you live in Canada so I can't tell you the time zone you need to use ... but check here and I'm sure you'll find it: http://www.timetemperature.com/tzca/canada_time_zone.shtml


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah well no matter what it doesnt work......trust me I have done everything i could possibly think of doing and nothing.....right now im an hour ahead......i guess ill just deal with it


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2005)

tanis, what time zone are you in? central, mountain, or pacific?


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2005)

Tanis, I know this is not the best solution, but what if you picked the time zone that is one hour off from the one you are in (Would that be -6 or -8)? You would have the wrong time zone selected, but at least it should show the right time.


----------



## pckouris (Mar 26, 2005)

*Setting your correct time.*

Check your computers time in the bar, way at the bottom right of your machine screen.
  You can modify and change your time and etc. on the Control Panel. Look for date and time icon and change it to your correct location.
  Otherwise if that is correct, I found when I registered for the first time, it asked me for what "time zone" I was in. So go to your private information and check to make sure the time zone is correct.
 Hope I have helped. If I have not perhaps someone else can solve this little problem.
pete


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2005)

tannis - what time zone are you in?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 27, 2005)

K i have done everything and no matter what I am going to be just an hour off....give or take....atleast it aint 10 hours off...this is my sisters computer, she had it set at Pacific, yet we are Mountain...would that really make a difference? I guess Ill find out once i post this!

YEP!!!  Still an hour off!  Oh well I seem to be a little off anyways...thanks anyways guys!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 1, 2005)

Tanis ... if it makes you feel any better .... I just noticed that a message I just posted was an hour off! It was 6:19pm here and it posted as 7:19pm. Curious since the server is SUPPOSED to be set to GMT ..... but it appears that it is not. Would explain your problem ....

OOPS!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2005)

checking time on this post - should be around 10:14

Tannis - I tried to change your time too and couldn't - I give up too


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 2, 2005)

Hummm ... this is most curious ....

I just played with the time settings some more. If I set it to "auto detect DST" then times are spot on. I know that as of this moment I'm on CST, which is GMT -6 hours.

But, the most curious thing is that if I change my settings - the time of other posts change! For example - if I have the "DST Correction alwas on" option checked, then Elf's post as of 10:14pm shows up as 10:14pm ... and anything I post is 1 hour off. If I have "Auto detect DST" checked, Elf's message shows up as having been posted at 9:14pm!!!

There's something strange here!

Tanis - set your time to your correct GMT correction and then set the DST option to "auto detect". Assuming that the time on your comnputer is correct, and you have the GMT options on it set correctly, this "should" then work here.

EDIT NOTE: I posted this at 8:22pm local time - and the message showed 8:22pm - with DST set to "Auto Detect".


----------

